# Natures Domain



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

i've heard that Costco sells a grain free food called Natures Domain. i currently feed a rotation of Acana Wild Prairie and Pacifica. i don't feed Grasslands very often because the calcium level is a little high. these foods are quite expensive (approx. $70 for a 30 pound bag) and being out of work if i add this food to the rotation would help with my finances. i have a german sheperd and a malinois. my questions are has anyone fed this food. if so have how have your dogs done on it? does anyone have any info on this food? and what is the calcium and phosphorus levels. thank you for your help.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I'm not gonna be a huge help but I know it's made exlusively for Costco and I've heard its like $27/30lbs and is rated quite well, like 4/5 stars. I'd check out dogfoodadvisor.com for their review of it. There's also alot of feedback and comments from others who have used it on their page. Good luck!

More discussions on this food
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/92276-natures-domain.html#post974755


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

thank you Erin.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm feeding the Salmon based one to a couple of my Malinois right now and they are doing well on it. I've used TOTW before, this is a better for the wallet alternative IMO. I'm not sure what the calcium and phosphorus levels are, you might be able to find that out online. I'd like to try their other variety, but the Salmon one is the only one the local store carries right now.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

dantero, thanks. i did find a lot of info. on this food and it seems like a decent food for less than half the price of what i'm paying now. i feed a rotation of the Acana grain free brands approx. cost is $65 plus tax. unfortunately this food is not available in Canada but i sent Costco an e-mail asking if it will be. still waiting for a reply. by the way nice Mal.


----------



## strictlyred (Aug 4, 2011)

Its sold in Canada, I live in London ontario and just bought a bag


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Our three year old Pitty mix rescue has been on Acana Pacifica and doing very well. Due to job loss we switched him onto the Nature's Domain salmon food and held our breath to see how he'd respond. We are happy that his coat is even better than before, shinier. He has lost a bit of weight on Nature's Domain. It has fewer calories, but it is wintertime now and he's a strictly indoor dog, so with his reduced activity, loosing a bit of weight is a good thing. Come spring he'll need more food, more peanut butter stuffed Kongs or to go back to Pacifica.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I fed it and hated it. My dogs did so terrible even only getting it once a week.

But I know many people fed it successfully.


----------

